# New addition to Coventry Lane Farm coming from....



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 8, 2008)

~ Buckeye WCF Paposa Black Magic ~















Midnight is a dual registered ASPC/AMHR 2007 filly that is solid black that I have had my eye on since last year that Getitia had on her website. As soon as the weather breaks since they have had a horrible amount of snowfall in the Ohio, Columbus and Cleveland area, she will be joining us here sometime this week at Coventry Lane Farm and will be included in our 2008 showstring. Midnight is 2008 AMHR Futurity sustained also.

Getitia and Les Matheny have incredible horses and their breeding program is wonderful. Scott and myself are very excited about her coming and I wanted to share our excitement. Now all we need is some sunshine and spring to arrive here in Pa. Its 25 degree's and blizzard like conditions and high winds up to 50 MPH.

Thanks for letting us share and "Thank You" Les and Getitia from Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm !


----------



## Manyspots (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful new addition! Getitia has some of the nicest horses and is a great person to do business with! Enjoy this little beauty! Lavonne


----------



## afoulk (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations she is a beauty. Gettia is great to work with and yes she is probably snowed in right now as Ohio is not a good place to be at this point.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 8, 2008)

I completely love her ...Congrats








Ditto Arlene, wait until this mess clears up


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 8, 2008)

congrats Pam

on your beautiful new filly

Lori


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations!



She is beautiful.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Devon (Mar 8, 2008)

Gorgeous





Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations, Getitia has some beautiful horses and her and her husband and very nice people.


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 9, 2008)

woohoo.....gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats....


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 9, 2008)

What a pretty filly! My favorite color, too!

Andrea


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice!! Did you get any pics of Rosie in the snow???



WE had snow on Friday!


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice Pony...!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats on your lovely new baby.


----------



## hairicane (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow she is beautiful and I drooled over her on the website too! You are lucky to get her


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks ...everyone that has replied to us here at Coventry Lane Farm about this new ASPC/AMHR black filly that we purchased off of Getitia and Les Matheny recently. We finally have her at home now and she is more impressive in the flesh than in the photo's that they had posted of her on their website, no comparison one bit. We are VERY pleased with her for sure. Midnight is so upheaded, upright neck and has a trot to die for. Midnight will be having some lessons here very soon for halter class. She is measuring about 33 inches at the present time and we are looking forward in getting her seen this season in the ring and at the AMHR Nationals. I always drool over the Buckeye horses that they have on their site and was very excited about finally having her added to our farm after watching her for almost a year.


----------

